# Wieviel WW macht ihr in eurem Teich?



## Joerg (22. Jan. 2012)

Mich würde sehr interessieren, wieviel WW ihr normalerweise wöchentlich in eurem Teich macht.

Hauptsächlich das Futter, aber auch andere Einträge von außen wie Laub, verursachen eine Belastung des Wassers. 
Um einige davon umzuwandlen braucht es einen Filter. Dieser ist meist nötig, da das Volumen zu klein ist, insbesondere bei Fischbesatz.
Dieser kann aber nur bestimmte Stoffe verarbeiten, andere werden dann im Wasser immer mehr.

Um diese aus dem Kreislauf zu holen macht man WW - aber wieviel ist notwendig?


----------



## koifischfan (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel WW macht ihr in eurem Teich?*



> Mich würde sehr interessieren, wieviel WW ihr normalerweise wöchentlich in eurem Teich macht.


Aus diesem Grund im Durchschnitt 0 pro Jahr.

Einzige Ausnahme, zu kaltes Wasser. Dann wechsele ich, um die Temperatur anzuheben.


----------



## toschbaer (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel WW macht ihr in eurem Teich?*

Hallo,
zur Zeit haben wir viel Grundwasser,dH. ca.5m³ Wasser am Tag.

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## cpt.nemo (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel WW macht ihr in eurem Teich?*

Gestern hab ich 20% gewechselt, da der Filter ja im Moment eingeschränkte Arbeit macht und die Fische aber täglich gefüttert werden.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel WW macht ihr in eurem Teich?*

Hallo Jörg,

ich kanns Dir ziemlich genau sagen, wie oft ich Wasser wechseln lasse:

Im Jahr regnet es im Schnitt 750 Liter/ m².
Dazu kommt das Selbe als Dachfläche sind 1500 Liter im Jahr / m².

Ergibt 30.000 Liter im Jahr (1,5 Wasserwechsel) mal mehr mal weniger


Sind 2500 Liter im Monat also irgendwo 12 % .

Pro Woche sind das dann ungefähr 3 %, also ungefähr 600 Liter
Mal mehr mal weniger.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Ulli (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel WW macht ihr in eurem Teich?*

Hallo,

ich wechsle wöchentlich ca 10% Wasser, egal ob Sommer oder Winter. Ausser der Teich ist zugefroren, dann warte ich auch schon mal 2 oder 3 Wochen, aber dann wird auch etwas mehr gewechselt.

Lieber öfters kleine WW als wenige grosse, bei mir scheuern sich 2 oder 3 Fische, wenn ich deutlich mehr als 10% wechsle....

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Joerg (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel WW macht ihr in eurem Teich?*

Hallo Friedhelm,
supi, das würde bei deiner Teichgröße dann 10% täglich bedeuten.
Toll wenn man Grundwasser in ausreichender Menge zur Verfügung hat.


----------

